# The Office - Niagara - 10/8/09 *Spoilers*



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Hilarious opening. Really strong episode. But the processional nearly ruined the episode for me. Until...Erin. Thank god for slo mo and the pause button.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

^ Yes to Erin and slo-mo. 

I thought the whole episode would of made a good series finale. The end was a great way to bring back all the characters one more time (like Scrubs and the hallway). 

Good episode though. Dwight had some great lines.


----------



## brermike (Jun 1, 2006)

Great episode! So many funny moments for all the characters. I agree, it could have been a series finale. Such a touching ending with Jim and Pam on the boat.


----------



## 6079 Smith W (Oct 2, 2000)

Dwight and the Three Wolf Moon t-shirt. I had to pause to catch my breath from laughing so hard.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Forgot to mention, so they replaced the actress that played Pam's mother. And wasn't Stanley's wife white?


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

Aniketos said:


> Forgot to mention, so they replaced the actress that played Pam's mother. And wasn't Stanley's wife white?


Yes they did and yes she _is_. This was Stanley's mistress.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I found it interesting that the wedding had the same feel as Lily and Marshal's from How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Aniketos said:


> Hilarious opening. Really strong episode. But the processional nearly ruined the episode for me. Until...Erin. Thank god for slo mo and the pause button.


Yeah, I did not like that. But, the more I think about it, the more it completely fits. That is completely and totally in Michael's character to latch onto that video and then plan it for the wedding. At the end when Jim says that he bought the boat tickets the day he saw the YouTube video, that was great. So, I didn't really like it, but I forgive them because it fits.

All in all, pretty solid. I love that Michael hooked up with Pam's mom. Although, I would have been really annoyed at Jim cutting his tie off, even if it was well-intentioned.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Now this was how The Office should be done! Especially since the co-manager thing was completely absent. 

And I have to agree with the previous poster. Dwight and the 3 Wolf Moon was perfect!! So great!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh and I thought it was a great episode. It had some very funny moments. Wasn't trying to pull an Alfer just thought it seemed somewhat similar to another wedding on a comedy show.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'll buck the trend - I loved the whole episode, including the processional. It was one of those things that was technically not very believable, but it was such a perfect Office moment that I didn't care one bit.

And the three wolf moon t-shirt was hysterical.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Wow.

That episode was awesome. All of it. Just great stuff from start to end.

Dwight hooking up with a hot babe
Kevin's hair and tissue boxes for shoes
Andy torn scrotum, using the walker, and saying that Erin smells like his mom
Jim blowing the cover on the baby
Michael's painting of Jim and Pam

Just great stuff.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

The turtle chewing his way out of Dwight's present was the funniest thing I've seen all year.

The high kick to the bridesmaid's nose was a pretty close second...


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

Let me start out by saying I am an Office maniac. My screen name on other message boards is Dunder Mifflin. My wireless network's name is Dunder Mifflin. My Fantasy Football team's name is Dunder Mifflin Infinity. I own a Dunder Mifflin T-shirt. I own every season on DVD & I watch deleted scenes on the Internet regularly.

Now, on to this episode:

I thought it was pretty awful. I might have to finally admit that this once great show is going down hill. Instead of The Office Wedding, I'm thinking of it as more of The Office Funeral.

Please excuse me, I am in mourning.


----------



## zaknafein (Jul 17, 2001)

I must be the only one, but what video was the wedding thing based off of?


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

zaknafein said:


> I must be the only one, but what video was the wedding thing based off of?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Aniketos said:


>


I was so hoping that was a rick roll.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Aniketos said:


> Until...Erin. Thank god for slo mo and the pause button.


Too bad it wasn't a thong. 

Anybody else _know_ that Michael was going to hook up with Pam's mom the second he started talking to her?

I was dying at Kevin's feet in the ice machine.  I'm never getting ice in a hotel again!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

crowfan said:


> I'll buck the trend - I loved the whole episode, including the processional. It was one of those things that was technically not very believable, but it was such a perfect Office moment that I didn't care one bit.
> 
> And the three wolf moon t-shirt was hysterical.


The processional was perfect.

The real life one was kinda lame IMHO and they did it justice here. It deserves to be spoofed.

I didn't care for the intro, because I was eating dinner during it. Yuck.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The best part of the intro was Creed wolfing down his noodles while watching everyone around him barfing.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

busyba said:


> Anybody else _know_ that Michael was going to hook up with Pam's mom the second he started talking to her?


Yep!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The maid of honor (and Pam's sister I think. Blonde girl) looked really familiar, but I can't place it. Anyone?


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

busyba said:


> The maid of honor (and Pam's sister I think. Blonde girl) looked really familiar, but I can't place it. Anyone?


The actress played Sarah Newlin, the preacher's wife on True Blood.



crowfan said:


> I'll buck the trend - I loved the whole episode, including the processional. It was one of those things that was technically not very believable, but it was such a perfect Office moment that I didn't care one bit.
> 
> And the three wolf moon t-shirt was hysterical.


This, times a million. It was such an appropriate wedding for Jim and Pam that it didn't matter how possible or impossible it was. It was just so right for them, and so touching. I cried during the processional, and I'd never seen the Youtube video. It was just so perfect. Capping off the "Nothing goes right, but everything ends happily just the same" motif that's been the heart of the PB&J courtship.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> Now this was how The Office should be done! Especially since the co-manager thing was completely absent.


Except for when Dwight *****ing about Jim's promotion and Jim saying that "Does becoming a manager make you say stupid things?"

Awesome episode.
I thought it was great when Jim let the pregnancy slip and Michael of course, tries to help.

And Jim cutting his tie was such a Jim moment.

And Dwight's fascination with twins?

Kudos to Jim for the backup plan.


----------



## lpamelaa (May 3, 2004)

I feel like I was in the Twilight Zone when Michael was talking to MeMaw and trying to dig out of the hole. When he said Pam was going to name the baby MeMaw and she corrected him to say Sylvia.

Because, my name is Pam. And my daughter's name is Sylvia.

Doo doo doo dooooo.......


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Skittles said:


> The actress played Sarah Newlin, the preacher's wife on True Blood.


THANK YOU!

That was bugging me for the whole show and then some. 

I guess the lack of huge hair is what threw me off.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Dwight in the 3-wolf t-shirt cracked me up as well.
But then I realized... it worked for him, didn't it?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Great episode. Also lots of great oneliners.


----------



## gilmoregirls102 (Dec 29, 2005)

I loved it.

That's the way to get married. Alone and near water


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Awesome. Just.... awesome. Maybe my favorite Office episode ever. I was dying laughing during the cold open, and it kept going. When Jim was doing his toast, it got a little dusty in my family room, but then when he screwed it up, made it worse, and then Michael jumped in and absolutely killed, I full-on started bawling. Because I was laughing so damn hard that my sides hurt.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

The opening made me think of Family Guy.

Great episode overall ... I figured that they would get married outside of the church. Does getting married by a river captain "count"?

As soon as they showed Dwight's present with the hole, I started to think "Maybe he put live turtles in..." and then we died laughing when they showed the little guy trying to get away.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Freaking hilarious episode, quite a few LOL moments. I normally don't care for the 1 hour Office episodes, but this one was great. 

I agree with cheerdude, all I could think about was Family Guy in the opening.

At first I wasn't caring for the processional, but when they mixed in the scenes of Pam and Jim on the boat, I thought it was very well done.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

Steeler Mike said:


> Let me start out by saying I am an Office maniac. My screen name on other message boards is Dunder Mifflin. My wireless network's name is Dunder Mifflin. My Fantasy Football team's name is Dunder Mifflin Infinity. I own a Dunder Mifflin T-shirt. I own every season on DVD & I watch deleted scenes on the Internet regularly.
> 
> Now, on to this episode:
> 
> ...


Am I the only one who didn't like this episode? From the puking, to the use of the word scrotum 100 times, to Andy icing down his balls, to having never seen that YouTube video before, I HATED IT!


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Steeler Mike said:


> Am I the only one who didn't like this episode? From the puking, to the use of the word scrotum 100 times, to Andy icing down his balls, to having never seen that YouTube video before, I HATED IT!


You appear to be in the minority. I have not laughed so hard during an episode in a while.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

What happened at the very very end?

You have Kevin talking about how good the night was ... and that he got 6 numbers.
At that moment, our recording ended. What else was there?


----------



## 6079 Smith W (Oct 2, 2000)

cheerdude said:


> What happened at the very very end?
> 
> You have Kevin talking about how good the night was ... and that he got 6 numbers.
> At that moment, our recording ended. What else was there?


He said that the Kleenex boxes on his feet were a great conversation starter. But, "my dogs are killing me" (or something to that effect). He takes the boxes off his bare feet and sticks the feet into the hotel ice machine.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

cheerdude said:


> What happened at the very very end?
> 
> You have Kevin talking about how good the night was ... and that he got 6 numbers.
> At that moment, our recording ended. What else was there?


Same for us. I was gonna record the West Coast run and pad but forgot.

It's up on hulu now if you want to watch the end.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Kevin talks about his Kleenex shoes being a big hit and how sweaty his feet are. He then puts them in the ice machine. The last thing we see is Pam's mom and Michael going into her room.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Oh, and this episode was just about perfect. When Andy told Pam he cut his scrotum with his keys, I laughed as hard as I have at anything in years.

Don't they submit a single episode for Emmy consideration as best comedy? If so, this should be it.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

What's the difference between Filene's and Filene's Basement?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Really fun episode.

"She would have been called a whore"


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Jim: Does being a manager just make you say stupid things?

Michael: I have found that not to be the case.

 

This one had some really funny scenes, although the opening was more disgusting than funny for me.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Steeler Mike said:


> Am I the only one who didn't like this episode? From the puking, to the use of the word scrotum 100 times, to Andy icing down his balls, to having never seen that YouTube video before, I HATED IT!


The "scrotum" stuff was flat, for sure. And over-done. It's like that word was just recently allowed, and they used it to death. I love the dance-offs between Andy and Kelly -- that's funny stuff. And getting Kelly to drive him because she was the only one sober was funny.

The puking opening wasn't my favorite by any means -- there have been much funnier. It did kind of get down on Family Guy level.

But still a great episode IMHO.

I missed something major, though. Why were Jim and Pam over an hour late to their own wedding? I thought they were going off to the courthouse to get married or something, but I'm not really sure where they went.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> The "scrotum" stuff was flat, for sure. And over-done. It's like that word was just recently allowed, and they used it to death. I love the dance-offs between Andy and Kelly -- that's funny stuff. And getting Kelly to drive him because she was the only one sober was funny.
> 
> The puking opening wasn't my favorite by any means -- there have been much funnier. It did kind of get down on Family Guy level.
> 
> ...


They ran off and got married on the boat under the falls. Clips of that were interspersed with the other stuff at the end.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

cheerdude said:


> What happened at the very very end?
> 
> You have Kevin talking about how good the night was ... and that he got 6 numbers.
> At that moment, our recording ended. What else was there?


What everyone else said, but there's also the punchline to "I got 6 numbers" (which is where my recording cut-off, good thing I was watching nearly live and it was still in the post-recording live buffer):

"One more digit and that would have been a _whole_ phone number!"


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Minor continuity nit... Jim and Pam's hair was wet and messed up from the boat trip under the falls, but when they get back to the church, their hair is perfect again.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> The "scrotum" stuff was flat, for sure. And over-done. It's like that word was just recently allowed, and they used it to death. I love the dance-offs between Andy and Kelly -- that's funny stuff. And getting Kelly to drive him because she was the only one sober was funny.
> 
> The puking opening wasn't my favorite by any means -- there have been much funnier. It did kind of get down on Family Guy level.
> 
> ...


They went to get married on the boat.


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

I loved the episode. The 3 wolf shirt had me in stitches. I tried to explain it to my wife and just couldn't. So I had to pull up Amazon.com for her. Michael had some awesome lines in this episode and Dwight was great.


----------



## Mr_Bester (Jan 27, 2007)

cheerdude said:


> What happened at the very very end?
> 
> You have Kevin talking about how good the night was ... and that he got 6 numbers.
> ...


He just needed one more and he'd have a whole phone number....epic night...


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Einselen said:


> I found it interesting that the wedding had the same feel as Lily and Marshal's from How I Met Your Mother.


That's exactly what my wife and I said.

Marshall shaved his head - Jim cut his tie. 
They wanted to get married in private so they ran off before the ceremony.

It was almost story for story. Pretty sad of the Office writers


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DougF said:


> They ran off and got married on the boat under the falls. Clips of that were interspersed with the other stuff at the end.


Oh.



I was doing something on my computer and totally missed that. I thought they did the falls thing after the church.

I think my brain was saying "no way they could drive there, get on the boat, do the tour, get married, get back to the church" in an hour.

And uh... they couldn't. No way.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Awesome episode all the way through.

Jim and Pam's relationship has always had the theme of "everything get's all screwed up but somehow ends up all right and happy in the end" and their wedding was the epitome of that. I thought the writing was great.

Kevin truly must be a few bricks shy of a load. He would have had enough time to run out somewhere, anywhere, Wal-Mart or something, and buy some shoes before the wedding. The Kleenex box shoes, and the ensuing results, made for good comedy though.

There were so many stereotypical traits of the various characters brought out in this episode, yet none of them stale, all of them done hilariously. Dwight's T-Shirt, gift of turtles, fascination with twins, mean-spirited dismissal of the chick he picked up and slept with. Micheal's attempt to save Jim from his slip-up, and only making it 1000 times worse, his failure to make a reservation and ultimately spending the night in the vending room, his (apparently successful) hitting on Pam's mom. Andy cutting his scrotum open and relying on Pam to drive him to the hospital, with Pam learning way, way more about Andy than she ever wanted to. Jim cutting his tie, and Jim and Pam slipping away to get married on the boat. Excellent stuff!

Also, after he had stupidly let Pam's pregnancy slip during his toast speech, Jim's line to Michael that was something like, "Does saying really stupid things just happen to you when you become a manager?", and then Michael nodding knowingly and patting Jim on the back was excellently played.

Very, very good episode!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> I think my brain was saying "no way they could drive there, get on the boat, do the tour, get married, get back to the church" in an hour.
> 
> And uh... they couldn't. No way.


They were an hour late, but they could have left an hour or two before the wedding was supposed to happen. 3 hour trip, an hour late to the wedding.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Fish Man said:


> Awesome episode all the way through.
> 
> Jim and Pam's relationship has always had the theme of "everything get's all screwed up but somehow ends up all right and happy in the end" and their wedding was the epitome of that. I thought the writing was great.
> 
> ...


Winner of the Nobel Smeek Prize.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

For some reason, the thing that made me laugh the hardest in this episode was Oscar voguing down the aisle like he was trying to recapture his glory days or something.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> Winner of the Nobel Smeek Prize.


Why?

Just some opinions.

If others expressed similar opinions, that doesn't constitute a smeek, just agreement.

Had I said "did anyone notice [some subtle thing]..." and that had already been brought up, _that_ would have been a smeek.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

JYoung said:


> And Dwight's fascination with twins?


I think this ties into his family background in WWII that they've brought up previously.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> Why?
> 
> Just some opinions.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I don't think you can smeek an opinion.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Dwight was/is a twin. Her resorbed the other while still in the womb. He now has the strenght of a grown man and a little baby.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> They were an hour late, but they could have left an hour or two before the wedding was supposed to happen. 3 hour trip, an hour late to the wedding.


True, but no one shows up 2 hours early to a wedding, and the church was full when they slipped out. Right?

Meh, doesn't matter that much I guess.

Or does it?


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I had never seen that youtube wedding video so I was a little confused at that part . . . but I still loved the episode. The intro was a little gross, but everyting else was pretty funny.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

DougF said:


> Dwight was/is a twin. Her resorbed the other while still in the womb. He now has the strenght of a grown man and a little baby.


I had forgotten that!

Thanks for the reminder.

A nice tie-in then...


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

David Platt said:


> For some reason, the thing that made me laugh the hardest in this episode was Oscar voguing down the aisle like he was trying to recapture his glory days or something.


Also earlier when Pam's sister thought that Kevin was Oscar's boyfriend. Oscar demanding an apology was hilarious!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

scottjf8 said:


> That's exactly what my wife and I said.
> 
> Marshall shaved his head - Jim cut his tie.
> They wanted to get married in private so they ran off before the ceremony.
> ...


Lily also had her veil ruined. Granted there was a lot more to the episode then this part story but I dunno, seems somewhat cheap to notice that so quickly.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Also the original YouTube Dance Couple were in the Jim and Pam processional (from what I heard, I personally didn't see them and don't feel like going back to check).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

David Platt said:


> For some reason, the thing that made me laugh the hardest in this episode was Oscar voguing down the aisle like he was trying to recapture his glory days or something.


All I could think while watching Oscar vogue down the aisle was, "well, I guess we now know the _actor_ isn't gay."


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't know if I saw the youtube video beforehand - I had seen similar ones, but don't know if I saw this one. But I didn't know which video they were referring to, and for a while thought, "U2 did a video with a funky wedding processional?"


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Einselen said:


> Also the original YouTube Dance Couple were in the Jim and Pam processional (from what I heard, I personally didn't see them and don't feel like going back to check).


I wondered if they were going to have any cameo appearances...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> Also, after he had stupidly let Pam's pregnancy slip during his toast speech, Jim's line to Michael that was something like, "Does saying really stupid things just happen to you when you become a manager?", and then Michael nodding knowingly and patting Jim on the back was excellently played.


Actually, Michael responded something like "Not in my experience".


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Steeler Mike said:


> Let me start out by saying I am an Office maniac. My screen name on other message boards is Dunder Mifflin. My wireless network's name is Dunder Mifflin. My Fantasy Football team's name is Dunder Mifflin Infinity. I own a Dunder Mifflin T-shirt. I own every season on DVD & I watch deleted scenes on the Internet regularly.
> 
> Now, on to this episode:
> 
> ...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> The "scrotum" stuff was flat, for sure. And over-done. It's like that word was just recently allowed, and they used it to death. I love the dance-offs between Andy and Kelly -- that's funny stuff. *And getting Kelly to drive him because she was the only one sober was funny. *
> 
> The puking opening wasn't my favorite by any means -- there have been much funnier. It did kind of get down on Family Guy level.
> 
> ...


You mean Pam, right?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

6079 Smith W said:


> Dwight and the Three Wolf Moon t-shirt. I had to pause to catch my breath from laughing so hard.


I also died laughing as soon as I saw the shirt. And the best was that it wasn't even mentioned. It was just there, matter of fact.


MickeS said:


> Actually, Michael responded something like "Not in my experience".


Michael's response was: I have found that not to be the case.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I vacationed in Niagara Falls this summer & I think it could be done. The boat ride, "Maid of the Mist" is only about a 15 minute ride. If you already had your tickets, you could get right on (on the American side, Canadian side had longer lines), even in July when I was there. In October the lines would be even shorter. Also, the city of Niagara is right there on the outside of the National Park. The church could have even been within walking distance, say 10 minutes, or a shorter drive.

It could have been within an hour, & if they left 30 minutes prior, 90 minutes would be easily enough time.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I guess I'm in the minority. I didn't care for the processional. It was cute when the video first came out a long time ago, but it's just...old. I guess. And yes, I know that was kind of the point. I just didn't care for it.

The marriage at the falls was touching, though.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Everyone keeps talking about how the Three Wolf Moon t-shirt was so funny. Is there an inside joke that I'm missing?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

busyba said:


> Everyone keeps talking about how the Three Wolf Moon t-shirt was so funny. Is there an inside joke that I'm missing?


It's kind of a cult-following item that became a huge seller on Amazon.

See this...http://abcnews.go.com/WN/story?id=7690387


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

I guess the Office is now playing up to a younger, Internet phenenom savvy crowd. I had no idea what a 3 Wolf shirt was, & I never saw that Wedding YouTube.

That, & the puke & the scrotum comments, are a big reason why I hated the episode.

I did love them getting married on The Maid of the Mist though. (even if that may not have been the official/legal marriage)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steeler Mike said:


> I did love them getting married on The Maid of the Mist though. (even if that may not have been the official/legal marriage)


I think the whole point was that the ship marriage _was_ the official/legal marriage.

They had that first, the wedding that was for them, and then they went and participated in all the pomp and circumstance that was less meaningful for them than it was for everybody else. That's why Pam didn't care that they did the youtube processional. If it had been the "real" wedding, then she would have been upset.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

I'm not clear on why Andy slept on Pam's floor. He had his own room (the honeymoon suite). The only thing I can think of is if the doctor told Pam not to leave him alone, but it's not like he had a head injury.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I guess I'm in the minority. I didn't care for the processional. It was cute when the video first came out a long time ago, but it's just...old. I guess. And yes, I know that was kind of the point. I just didn't care for it.
> 
> The marriage at the falls was touching, though.


Wasn't that youtube processional video just from a couple of months ago? I'd hardly call that a long time ago.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> It's kind of a cult-following item that became a huge seller on Amazon.
> 
> See this...http://abcnews.go.com/WN/story?id=7690387


Thanks, that helped me get the full gist of the joke.

I've seen people wearing that shirt, and as I saw Dwight wearing it on the show, I interpreted the shirt to be both tasteless and trash/trendy, but I never knew the depth of its "phenomenon".


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> You mean Pam, right?


I do.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Steeler Mike said:


> Actually, I vacationed in Niagara Falls this summer & I think it could be done. The boat ride, "Maid of the Mist" is only about a 15 minute ride. If you already had your tickets, you could get right on (on the American side, Canadian side had longer lines), even in July when I was there. In October the lines would be even shorter. Also, the city of Niagara is right there on the outside of the National Park. The church could have even been within walking distance, say 10 minutes, or a shorter drive.
> 
> It could have been within an hour, & if they left 30 minutes prior, 90 minutes would be easily enough time.


Ok, I'll buy it. 

Thanks for that. :up:


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

My wife is pregnant and is in the middle of the certain smells make her throw up phase so she thought the opening was hilarious. 
She was also glad it validated the fact that it does happen so I didn't think she was just using it as an excuse to get me to change all of our 1 year olds poopy diapers.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> I think the whole point was that the ship marriage _was_ the official/legal marriage.
> 
> They had that first, the wedding that was for them, and then they went and participated in all the pomp and circumstance that was less meaningful for them than it was for everybody else. That's why Pam didn't care that they did the youtube processional. If it had been the "real" wedding, then she would have been upset.


I'm not so sure. The Niagra one might have been the one they have a fond memory of, but the church one might be the official one.

When we were married (in a church) we did a bunch of paperwork and stuff at the church. Did they skip that? Fake it? Get married twice?

1) Is the tour guide for a Niagra boat ride really able to marry people? Or did Jim plan ahead and make sure the right officiator was there?

2) I guess you could tell the priest/minister in the church that what he was doing wasn't official, but most priests wouldn't have their church involved in a fake wedding.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

MrGreg said:


> I'm not clear on why Andy slept on Pam's floor. He had his own room (the honeymoon suite). The only thing I can think of is if the doctor told Pam not to leave him alone, but it's not like he had a head injury.


The other thing I've been biting my tongue on is this:

A friend of mine once cut his scrotum. It bled more than anything I've seen in my life. Crazy amounts of blood. Everywhere. Bled through his clothes in seconds.

TMI, I know. But perhaps Andy just bruised it.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> I'm not so sure. The Niagra one might have been the one they have a fond memory of, but the church one might be the official one.
> 
> When we were married (in a church) we did a bunch of paperwork and stuff at the church. Did they skip that? Fake it? Get married twice?
> 
> ...


+1 Almost no way the boat wedding could have been legal & official. That was solely for Jim & Pam's memories, & the church ceremony made it official to the State of NY (& PA of course).


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

Awesome, awesome episode. Capped off with Jim's comment at the end about buying the boat tickets as soon as he saw the online video. 

As far as the boat wedding goes, I don't think it really matters whether it was legal or not - they had their private exchange of vows in a storybook setting, took their "mental photos", and then were able to enjoy the craziness of the actual church ceremony without getting worked up about it. 

The Andy scrotum stuff was a bit over the top, but the only thing that I really didn't care for was the opening, as my wife and I were eating dinner as the show started and everytime I glanced up all I saw was the various characters puking!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steeler Mike said:


> +1 Almost no way the boat wedding could have been legal & official. That was solely for Jim & Pam's memories, & the church ceremony made it official to the State of NY (& PA of course).


Disagree. As long as the captain has the authority and as long as they had a marriage license, that's all it would take. The church wouldn't have to know that the marriage license had already been signed by someone else until it was too late.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> I do.


Too late. She already said that to Jim.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Steeler Mike said:


> +1 Almost no way the boat wedding could have been legal & official. That was solely for Jim & Pam's memories, & the church ceremony made it official to the State of NY (& PA of course).


Most states aren't all that picky as to who performs the ceremony. Anyone can be "ordained" over the internet and the state doesn't keep track of who is eligible and who is not eligible to perform the ceremony. As long as you get the license and it's signed is all that really matters.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Too late. She already said that to Jim.


:up:


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> I'm not so sure. The Niagra one might have been the one they have a fond memory of, but the church one might be the official one.
> 
> When we were married (in a church) we did a bunch of paperwork and stuff at the church. Did they skip that? Fake it? Get married twice?


I don't know anything about the legalities of marriage, but I think that we're not meant to get hung up on the miniutae. It is after all just a TV show. 

Before they ran off, they said something like, "this was just supposed to be for us / about us / something like that". I think Jim then decided to have the real wedding be just for them, on their terms.

The way it was written, I got the sense that the writers intended to express that the wedding on the boat was the official one. Whether or not the writers dotted all their "i"s and crossed all their "t"s isn't that important. It's The Office, not Lost. 



> 1) Is the tour guide for a Niagra boat ride really able to marry people? Or did Jim plan ahead and make sure the right officiator was there?


It's a widely-held belief that the captain of a boat has the legal authority to marry people. It may or may not actually be true, but it's good enough for a sitcom. 



> 2) I guess you could tell the priest/minister in the church that what he was doing wasn't official, but most priests wouldn't have their church involved in a fake wedding.


I'm thinking that they didn't tell the priest.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> I don't know anything about the legalities of marriage, but I think that we're not meant to get hung up on the miniutae. It is after all just a TV show.
> 
> Before they ran off, they said something like, "this was just supposed to be for us / about us / something like that". I think Jim then decided to have the real wedding be just for them, on their terms.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm with ya. I'm just thinking out loud. None of these little details ruined the show for me one iota. Just playing arm-chair quarterback now that it's over.

I thought captains of boats had to be more than a mile offshore to do weddings. 

I actually googled a bit to see if you could get married on a boat at Niagara falls and I'm not seeing any evidence that you can. But also nothing that said you could not.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

It would have been nice if the intercut scenes with Jim and Pam on the boat would have been scored with "I'm On A Boat! (featuring T-Pain)" in the background.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Yeah, I'm with ya. I'm just thinking out loud. None of these little details ruined the show for me one iota. Just playing arm-chair quarterback now that it's over.


Given that you didn't even realize they'd gotten married first at the Falls before going back to the church, I'd venture to say your inattention to the show already ruined it for you.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

JYoung said:


> Too late. She already said that to Jim.


You mean, that's what she said that's what she said?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

busyba said:


> Minor continuity nit... Jim and Pam's hair was wet and messed up from the boat trip under the falls, but when they get back to the church, their hair is perfect again.


Nope, she'd put her hair up, presumably because she'd gotten it wet. For Jim it just reactivated his "product" and he just tousled it back into place. 



uncdrew said:


> I was doing something on my computer and totally missed that. I thought they did the falls thing after the church.


I thought the same thing at first, that they were going into a "wedding day montage". BUT I figured it out before coming here. 

We didn't have to do a bunch of paperwork on our wedding day. Sign the license, done and done. The Falls wedding was absolutely intended to be the real, legal marriage. As others have said, they're going off the notion that ship captains can perform weddings. That they weren't in international waters, or whatever, is immaterial. It's a TV show.

If you really need it fanwanked, it wouldn't surprise me if a MotM captain got himself ordained over the internet just so he could offer weddings on board. And if none has before now, I bet one will!


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> I'm not so sure. The Niagra one might have been the one they have a fond memory of, but the church one might be the official one.
> 
> When we were married (in a church) we did a bunch of paperwork and stuff at the church. Did they skip that? Fake it? Get married twice?
> 
> ...


1. See this page, about halfway down. You can have someone marry you on the Maid of the Mist. Not the Boat Captain, but it's an official marriage.

2. I think lots of ministers would be happy to have a "celebratory" ceremony take place in their church, even if the official wedding had already taken place. Maybe not all faiths, but many would.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Robin said:


> If you really need it fanwanked, it wouldn't surprise me if a MotM captain got himself ordained over the internet just so he could offer weddings on board. And if none has before now, I bet one will!


Nitpicky aside... I'm not sure if it's still true, but as recently as several years ago, New York was one of the few states that was picky about who could and could not perform legal marriages, and random internet ministers were on the "could not" side of the ledger.

I know this because it was on the FAQ page of the Universal Life Church website, way back when I got myself ordained, you know, just for the irony of it.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Given that you didn't even realize they'd gotten married first at the Falls before going back to the church, I'd venture to say your inattention to the show already ruined it for you.


True.

I will


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Aniketos said:


> Until...Erin. Thank god for slo mo and the pause button.


What am I missing here? Just rewatched it here and I'm not seeing anything slo-mo worthy.

Being from Buffalo and having been to Niagara Falls hundreds of times, it was cool seeing the sights again, like Seneca Niagara Casino.

I loved wolf shirt and thought the puking scene was great, but I guess I find juvenile things funny.


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

mtnagel said:


> I loved wolf shirt and thought the puking scene was great, but I guess I find juvenile things funny.


I thought the puking scene was funny too. Especially the look she gave Dwight at the end. Like don't f*** with me.

I was dismayed when I saw that the episode was an hour, but it turned out great.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> What am I missing here? Just rewatched it here and I'm not seeing anything slo-mo worthy.
> 
> Being from Buffalo and having been to Niagara Falls hundreds of times, it was cool seeing the sights again, like Seneca Niagara Casino.
> 
> I loved wolf shirt and thought the puking scene was great, but I guess I find juvenile things funny.


About 1:47.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mtnagel said:


> What am I missing here? Just rewatched it here and I'm not seeing anything slo-mo worthy.


It's at around the "1:45 to go" mark (the timer counts down, not up ). When we first see Andy coming down the aisle with the walker, Erin does a little leap up the aisle, passing Andy on his right, and as she does so her skirt flies up enough to show her butt in some cute pink panties.

It's probably seen better on a large HD screen than on a computer monitor.


----------



## jerrad707 (Dec 27, 2004)

Best episode ever.

The scene that made me LOL TWICE was when Dwight and Michael were on their way to Niagara and Michael was driving with his _dark_ glasses on and suddenly he "woke up" and said:

"oh, god, wow, oh... I was asleep"

Dwight's reaction,

"what?! no way."

"Those glasses are super dark"

"Oh, wow..."

LMAO!!

Truly hilarious from start to finish. :up:


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

One thing I liked that I don't think has been mentioned yet:

The fact that Michael attached _full_ cans of _soda_ to his car.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jerrad707 said:


> Best episode ever.
> 
> The scene that made me LOL TWICE was when Dwight and Michael were on their way to Niagara and Michael was driving with his _dark_ glasses on and suddenly he "woke up" and said:
> 
> ...


That reminded me of the _Reno 911_ bit where Junior wakes up and says, "Wow! I just had the weirdest dream", and Dangle replies, "Uh... you know you're driving, right?" and then hilarity ensues.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Pretty shocking to see Linda Purl (The Fonz' girlfriend on Happy Days) appear a lot older than I expected her to look. I wonder if that was makeup to make her look like Pam's mom. What's really weird is that I always thought Michael's ex (the one that relocated) looked like Linda Purl!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

One of the best episodes ever. So good, in fact, I may undelete it and watch it again tomorrow.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

trainman said:


> One thing I liked that I don't think has been mentioned yet:
> 
> The fact that Michael attached _full_ cans of _soda_ to his car.


Yes...and he wrote on the back "GOING TO A WEDDING!" 

I also liked Dwight's calling Pam's fetus "badass" and Meredith's smoking her cigars...GROSS! HA HA


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> Pretty shocking to see Linda Purl (The Fonz' girlfriend on Happy Days) appear a lot older than I expected her to look. I wonder if that was makeup to make her look like Pam's mom. What's really weird is that I always thought Michael's ex (the one that relocated) looked like Linda Purl!


According to IMDB, Linda Purl turned 54 last month.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

The opener was awesome!

Spoiler scene:
http://www.q45.org/creed.gif


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Zevida said:


> That is completely and totally in Michael's character to latch onto that video and then plan it for the wedding.


It was Jim's brother that made the signal to Dwight to start the music. I don't think Michael had anything to do with the planning of it.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

EMoMoney said:


> It was Jim's brother that made the signal to Dwight to start the music. I don't think Michael had anything to do with the planning of it.


You should go watch that scene again.  Michael signals to Jim's brother to start the whole thing off. He nods to Jim's brother, who nods in reply, then gives the "Kill the music" hand gesture to the organist. Then he tugs his ear at Dwight, who starts up the iPod.

Michael's pretty clearly in on it.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Skittles said:


> You should go watch that scene again.  Michael signals to Jim's brother to start the whole thing off. He nods to Jim's brother, who nods in reply, then gives the "Kill the music" hand gesture to the organist. Then he tugs his ear at Dwight, who starts up the iPod.
> 
> Michael's pretty clearly in on it.


I must have missed that.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

busyba said:


> It's at around the "1:45 to go" mark (the timer counts down, not up ). When we first see Andy coming down the aisle with the walker, Erin does a little leap up the aisle, passing Andy on his right, and as she does so her skirt flies up enough to show her butt in some cute pink panties.
> 
> It's probably seen better on a large HD screen than on a computer monitor.


Wow! Those are some damn good eyes you have!!!! :up:


----------



## ChipMate (Jul 19, 2009)

Great show...

When the Turtle almost escaped...

O.M.G.

lol!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

BrandonRe said:


> Wasn't that youtube processional video just from a couple of months ago? I'd hardly call that a long time ago.


I suppose it is possible. But you know internet time. A week equals a year.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Steeler Mike said:


> Let me start out by saying I am an Office maniac. My screen name on other message boards is Dunder Mifflin. My wireless network's name is Dunder Mifflin. My Fantasy Football team's name is Dunder Mifflin Infinity. I own a Dunder Mifflin T-shirt. I own every season on DVD & I watch deleted scenes on the Internet regularly.
> 
> Now, on to this episode:
> 
> ...


I'm with you, mostly. I also own and devour the dvd's, and my all time favorite youtube clips are The Office bloopers--the number of personal views must be approaching the hundreds. I'm in love with the show. But, this season has been terrible.

This ep was better than the first few, but the funny parts were spread over an hour, and the central storyline was poorly handled and severely weakened the whole episode. There was no sense of the story being driven along. It was just a collection of scenes in chronological order (for the most part). As a result, I was unmoved. It was a lousy climax to a five year love story.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> The processional was perfect.
> 
> The real life one was kinda lame IMHO and they did it justice here. It deserves to be spoofed.
> 
> I didn't care for the intro, because I was eating dinner during it. Yuck.


I'd never seen the youtube processional, so I enjoyed it. That is until they mentioned the youtube video, then I was kind of annoyed that they stole it (yeah, I get that that's part of the joke) from some lousy viral video. Now I enjoy it less. That probably says more about me than the show, but there you go...

As for the puking intro, I wasn't amused. I've seen the gag a dozen times. Also, vomiting on screen is a pet peeve of mine--especially vomiting to demonstrate intense emotion, but this too.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

trainman said:


> One thing I liked that I don't think has been mentioned yet:
> 
> The fact that Michael attached _full_ cans of _soda_ to his car.


Maybe it should have been obvious since it was Michael, but I didn't anticipate it and ended up doing a spit take when a can burst.

I think most of the funny parts I enjoyed have been covered here, but I also liked Michael trying to get a room. Dwight's test was great. I'm surprised they didn't have Michael give in and room with Toby--that's a potential comedy goldmine!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steeler Mike said:


> Wow! Those are some damn good eyes you have!!!! :up:


No, that's some 42" HD TV I have.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I really enjoyed the episode. One thing as a solid heterosexual male, Pam and Jim are just one of the most perfect tv couples ever.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jerrad707 said:


> Best episode ever....


This...nuff said....



sushikitten said:


> One of the best episodes ever. So good, in fact, I may undelete it and watch it again tomorrow.


This...nuff said....


----------



## campbellleo (Oct 1, 2007)

jschuman said:


> Yes they did and yes she _is_. This was Stanley's mistress.


I forgot about the whole Stanley affair a couple of eps ago, and just assumed that the show had gone ahead and given Stanley another wife with no exposition just for the humour! 

I wonder if Jim's statement that he had planned his backup to the wedding from the start was a rather oblique reference to the HIMYM wedding coming out after the writers had already kind of planned the ep? Doubt it, but it's an interesting thought.

Am I the only one who really doesn't think Erin is that hot? Maybe years of staring at Pam have burnt out my "gorgeous" retinas, and other receptionists pale in comparison 

Loved the episode, love Pam in a wedding dress, think it is almost time to rewatch the entire show!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Zevida said:


> Yeah, I did not like that. But, the more I think about it, the more it completely fits. That is completely and totally in Michael's character to latch onto that video and then plan it for the wedding.


Not to mention that they had already set up Michael's affinity for passe YouTube fads (like "hardcore parkour")


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

trainman said:


> One thing I liked that I don't think has been mentioned yet:
> 
> The fact that Michael attached _full_ cans of _soda_ to his car.


Ah, that's what that sound was as he drove away, then. I was watching via Slingbox and it was pretty pixelated...I thought he decided to have his fun with firecrackers in advance. The soda is funnier, though.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

campbellleo said:


> Am I the only one who really doesn't think Erin is that hot?


No. She's not hot. But she's young, bubbly, fresh-faced and has a good smile. The body isn't all that great, and the panty flash was better in normal speed as the slo-mo did her body no favors.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Watched the episode again and I have to say there so many things going on that a second viewing is a must.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

LOL... I love how some of the funniest things on this show don't 'hit you' until a day or two later...


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

The look of equal parts disdain and jealousy by Michael watching Dwight eat his post-coital breakfast made me holler.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

"How long do you take to pee?"

"The peeing is fast, Oscar, it's getting my tie back on." (rolls eyes)

ETA: "I'm thinking of having my sperm frozen."


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I think most of the funny parts I enjoyed have been covered here, but I also liked Michael trying to get a room. Dwight's test was great. I'm surprised they didn't have Michael give in and room with Toby--that's a potential comedy goldmine!


yeah...I also thought about Andy maybe sharing a room with Toby-because of Andy's injury-I bet they were both crying all night!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> Yeah, I'm with ya. I'm just thinking out loud. None of these little details ruined the show for me one iota. Just playing arm-chair quarterback now that it's over.
> 
> I thought captains of boats had to be more than a mile offshore to do weddings.
> 
> I actually googled a bit to see if you could get married on a boat at Niagara falls and I'm not seeing any evidence that you can. But also nothing that said you could not.


Well, "Dave and Kim" got married on a Maid of the Mist:
http://www.weddingsandmore-hcn.com/theme_weddings.html


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

Steeler Mike said:


> Am I the only one who didn't like this episode? From the puking, to the use of the word scrotum 100 times, to Andy icing down his balls, to having never seen that YouTube video before, I HATED IT!


But what about the Tee Shirt. Had you read the Amazon reviews before the episode? I thought that part was hilarious but it went right over my wife's head as she'd never read them.

When the music for the wedding procession came on, it went through my mind that maybe the original was a viral piece planted by NBC!!! but I guess that would be too much effort for them!


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Aniketos said:


> About 1:47.


Guess I need to turn in my man card. Totally missed it.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

I thought this was a fantastic episode, and not only that it wasn't like a season finale or sweeps or anything but an awesome one hour episode early in the season. This was definitely a show worth of watching it twice because so much was going on.

Where is all the love for Michael Scott's toast/comedy routine? Time froze as that was one of the most painful moments in TV history.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> No. She's not hot. But she's young, bubbly, fresh-faced and has a good smile. The body isn't all that great, and the panty flash was better in normal speed as the slo-mo did her body no favors.


Even as a big Erin fan, I have to agree.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Watching it again I noticed in the "Don't" column on the white board was "Talk to our families".


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

jkalnin said:


> Where is all the love for Michael Scott's toast/comedy routine? Time froze as that was one of the most painful moments in TV history.


To me, Jim's was more painful.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Great episode. I laughed at the 3 wolf shirt even though I had forgotten about the Amazon reviews. I just thought it was perfect for him to where a cheesy shirt like that. 

I happened to catch a rerun of The Office last night in which Pam fell asleep on Jim's shoulder and he was so giddy about it. I think they did a great job with this TV romance and the wedding was perfect icing on the cake. Hopefully, they won't ruin it with the kid coming and all. Kids always seem to ruin sitcoms.

I need to watch this again on Hulu. Just reading this thread has me cracking up again!


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

My biggest laugh was the guy coughing "******!" after Michael had just tried to help out Jim at the toast.

******I guess it's OK for broadcast television but not an internet forum.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ElJay said:


> My biggest laugh was the guy coughing "******!" after Michael had just tried to help out Jim at the toast.
> 
> ******I guess it's OK for broadcast television but not an internet forum.


That was one of Jim's brothers, and the word is D o u c h e, for those that weren't sure what you typed.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I liked everything but the part with everyone dancing down the aisle. It made no sense. Even if I had somehow stumbled across that video before, I doubt that I would have watched more than the first 5 seconds and would never have assumed that it had any degree of popularity. I get that it was sort of a spoof, I just don't see how that video would even be noteworthy enough to be spoofed. Maybe if it had been all Michael's idea, and having him talk about how cool it would be, but everyone else thought that it was stupid but he went and did it anyway, that might have fit and made more sense. But they weren't really making fun of it, or of anyone for liking it. But yeah, the Erin part was worth sitting through it.

In any case, lots of hilarious stuff in the rest of the episode.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> I get that it was sort of a spoof, I just don't see how that video would even be noteworthy enough to be spoofed.


It has 28 million views and counting on YouTube. it was covered on the morning talk shows on the big networks, including a recreation on the Today Show. More people have watched that video than have watched "The Office".

I agree that it wasn't that funny (I never liked the video in the first place), but it was certainly noteworthy enough to be referenced.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jeff125va said:


> I liked everything but the part with everyone dancing down the aisle. It made no sense. Even if I had somehow stumbled across that video before, I doubt that I would have watched more than the first 5 seconds and would never have assumed that it had any degree of popularity. I get that it was sort of a spoof, I just don't see how that video would even be noteworthy enough to be spoofed. Maybe if it had been all Michael's idea, and having him talk about how cool it would be, but everyone else thought that it was stupid but he went and did it anyway, that might have fit and made more sense. But they weren't really making fun of it, or of anyone for liking it. But yeah, the Erin part was worth sitting through it.
> 
> In any case, lots of hilarious stuff in the rest of the episode.


I had never seen the video (or even heard of it) before either, but it's had nearly 30 million views on YouTube, making it extremely popular. Was it realistic that people would hijack someone's wedding with dancing like that? No. Did it fit perfectly within the context of The Office? Absolutely.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

ElJay said:


> My biggest laugh was the guy coughing "******!" after Michael had just tried to help out Jim at the toast.
> 
> ******I guess it's OK for broadcast television but not an internet forum.


You mean saying the word "douc**"?

Just watched it a second time and I had missed that on the first viewing. I swear the whole ep was funnier watching it through again.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I had never seen the video (or even heard of it) before either, but it's had nearly 30 million views on YouTube, making it extremely popular. Was it realistic that people would hijack someone's wedding with dancing like that? No. Did it fit perfectly within the context of The Office? Absolutely.


Clearly it was popular, although I wonder how many of those views were after and because of the office, but I don't doubt (now) that it was popular beforehand. My point though, was that even if I had seen or heard of it, the whole thing still would have been lost on me because it never would have occurred to me that it was that popular. I probably would have stopped watching pretty early into it, unless I just continued watching thinking that the interesting part was at the end.

I think it only fits in the context to the extent that someone like Michael would do something like that. Not the normal people. If I had seen the video and knew it was popular, and Michael tried to pull that off and everyone stood there staring at him cringing like Pam and Jim during his "toast", that, to me, would have fit.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

How difficult is it now to get the three wolves T-shirt?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

marksman said:


> I really enjoyed the episode. One thing as a solid heterosexual male, Pam and Jim are just one of the most perfect tv couples ever.


Pam is not a solid heterosexual male. I'm not quite sure Jim is either.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> I liked everything but the part with everyone dancing down the aisle. It made no sense. Even if I had somehow stumbled across that video before, I doubt that I would have watched more than the first 5 seconds and would never have assumed that it had any degree of popularity. I get that it was sort of a spoof, I just don't see how that video would even be noteworthy enough to be spoofed. Maybe if it had been all Michael's idea, and having him talk about how cool it would be, but everyone else thought that it was stupid but he went and did it anyway, that might have fit and made more sense. But they weren't really making fun of it, or of anyone for liking it. But yeah, the Erin part was worth sitting through it.
> 
> In any case, lots of hilarious stuff in the rest of the episode.


I understand what you're saying. Perhaps they could have done a little flashback of Jim's brothers and Michael telling everyone "the plan" the night before.

While I often think Office characters are acting out-of-character (like Oscar being really rude when it was assumed Kevin was his partner), the wedding processional made sense to me for these people.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> Clearly it was popular, although I wonder how many of those views were after and because of the office, but I don't doubt (now) that it was popular beforehand.


It had at least 15 million view as of 2 weeks ago. So while The Office may have boosted it somewhat, it was still quite popular beforehand.

It was all over Facebook and our very own Happy Hour a month ago when it first went viral toward the end of the July.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> It had at least 15 million view as of 2 weeks ago. So while The Office may have boosted it somewhat, it was still quite popular beforehand.
> 
> It was all over Facebook and our very own Happy Hour a month ago when it first went viral toward the end of the July.


It was 27 million the morning after this episode aired, so even if there were several million views overnight, it likely had close to 25 million views before The Office aired.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> It was 27 million the morning after this episode aired, so even if there were several million views overnight, it likely had close to 25 million views before The Office aired.


According to that HH thread I referenced, it had 8.5 million views as of 7-27-09. Like I said, it was out there pretty early on.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

Shows like this assume the viewers are up on pop culture, so if you keep up of course you'll get more of the inside stuff.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

I got the feling Michael and Jim's frat boy brothers talked everyone into it while Jim and Pam took off.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

USAFSSO said:


> I got the feling Michael and Jim's frat boy brothers talked everyone into it while Jim and Pam took off.


I got the sense that it was planned long in advance. You don't put something like that together in 30 minutes. Michael horned his way into the final execution of it, as he tends to do, but I'll bet the brothers and the bridesmaids had it planned for a while.


----------

